# Megaton Dias BJJ Seminar (Illinois).



## arnisador (Mar 28, 2003)

April 12-13, 2003 at UI-UC. See here under Upcoming Events.

I've attended one seminar with him and found it most helpful.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2003)

I attended a closed seminar with him tonight in Indiana and it was very good. He's very friendly and informal and has lots of good information and details. I liked his philosophy that there is no closed guard, open guard, spider guard, etc.--there's just the _guard_, and you use the version of it you need at the time.


----------

